# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  585 is just too easy nowadays

## OnTheSauce

Hit back for 2 hrs and then did 1 warmup set before this. This bar is trash and has zero grip. Some new guy at the gym doubted me, so had to prove a point. Just wait, gonna have some good stuff for you guys. 800lbs by end of 2014. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JxUyjqm...%3DJxUyjqmgW1o

----------


## OnTheSauce

If someone would embed id greatly appreciate it. On my phone I don't know how

----------


## songdog

Do we got to wait that long :Smilie:

----------


## OnTheSauce

Wellllll im gonna run a test/Tren /anadrol stack through june and july... so maybe not haha

----------


## Dukkit

BAMM!!!! 

Aint nuthin but a peanut!!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Lightweight!

----------


## songdog

Get it done Bro!!!

----------


## Times Roman

> Hit back for 2 hrs and then did 1 warmup set before this. This bar is trash and has zero grip. Some new guy at the gym doubted me, so had to prove a point. Just wait, gonna have some good stuff for you guys. 800lbs by end of 2013.
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature...e_gdata_player


the link doesn't seem to be working. 585, and 800lbs by the end of the year. So what are we talking about? One arm curls? Is that all you got mate?

----------


## OnTheSauce

I just clicked the link and it worked for me?

----------


## -Ender-

^works for me too

Roman: did you forget to wind your laptop?

----------


## Times Roman

> ^works for me too
> 
> Roman: did you forget to wind your laptop?


no need. my laptop is solar powered. the salesman told me this is why it won't work indoors or at night.

when i follow the link, i see the little embedded video, and when I click on that, it says webpage cannot be displayed.

----------


## DanB

> I just clicked the link and it worked for me?


dosnt work for me either, did you upload it off a phone?

----------


## OnTheSauce

I didn't upload it, but I assume it was from a phone. Let me see if other links are available

----------


## largerthannormal

Worked for me.. nice lift!! Looked easy for ya bro

----------


## bcaasdirty

strong!

----------


## OnTheSauce

I've done 700. Wont go that heavy again until next meet though. Supposed to be working deficit deads

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

Solid farcking pull. Looked like a speed pull. 

How much are you weighing? Looking lean.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I haven't weighed in recently, probably around 205

----------


## OnTheSauce

500 for a set of 3 today on a 2" deficit. Had the strength for more but saw a few stars on 3rd rep so didn't go for a fourth

----------


## OnTheSauce

here ya go for the bros on desktops
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxUyjqmgW1o

----------


## Soar

Impressive! Wish my back would allow me to do this, maybe one day. Looking forward to watching the 800 lift!

----------


## baseline_9

Boom.... U blasted that up quick m8.... Plenty more in the tank there.... Just don't injur yourself protecting your ego by doing this sh1t when yo don't plan to...

Gd luck with that 800 too

----------


## kelkel

Looked like a warm-up!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Im focusing a lot on my squat right now, need to get it back up.

----------


## songdog

Show off :Smilie:

----------


## dj erk15

wow, looked very easy.

----------


## OnTheSauce

They are getting brand new ivanko bars for the state meet. Can't wait

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

When is the meet?

What are you shooting for?

----------


## OnTheSauce

End of march. 1600 total would be nice. We will see how this bulk goes

----------


## gearbox

> End of march. 1600 total would be nice. We will see how this bulk goes


good luck bro. awesome progress and as said above "stay healthy"

----------


## OnTheSauce

got a head cold right now, just laying around eating lol

----------


## tigerspawn

Whats your deadlift 1rm now? Its been four months any closer to your goal.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Probably still around 7. There's a 640 video a couple threads down. Yesterday was first time doing deads since my meet.

----------


## BG

You dont feel weird sniffing that crap before you lift ?

----------


## OnTheSauce

No? Why would it

----------


## gearbox

keep it up bro...stay healthy

----------


## BG

> No? Why would it


I dont know, just seems weird sniffing the shit out of something to get pumped up before a lift.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> I dont know, just seems weird sniffing the shit out of something to get pumped up before a lift.


Its not to "get pumped up". Its to keep you from passing out...

----------


## Sluggo

wow talk about grip and rip...it flew off the floor

----------


## powerliftmike

I like the ammonia stuff for sure! The 585 blew up ! 800 is a big leap though, how you getting there? The 800 going to be equipped or heavier bodyweight than current?

----------


## OnTheSauce

My max is around 700 right now. So a 100lb jump. Lots of Tren and halo. And Idc my bodyweight as long as I get it

----------


## Hulking2016

> My max is around 700 right now. So a 100lb jump. Lots of Tren and halo. And Idc my bodyweight as long as I get it


That's crazy strong, could you post your routine for your back and legs?

----------


## OnTheSauce

Speed pulls for warmups then singles all the way to around 90% of my max and try to go up 5lbs a week. Then I burnout with 405 or 495. Idk, it works for me.

Legs I do something similar but for squats I do triples instead of singles, trying to go up 5lbs every week. Burnout with 315 or 225. Then hack squats same way. Leg press 3x10 with as much as I can. Then lunges for 2 sets of 20 with dumbbells. Up to using 55lbs right now

----------


## poison

Damn brah, mirin. You made it look easy. Was that ammonia??

----------


## OnTheSauce

yes. nose tork. ive gotten decently immune to it by now lol

----------


## Cuz

badass lift man, the dead is my fav. Maybe ill get there one day but right now im focusing on bench at the moment

----------


## John Andrew

That was made to look very easy, slow down a little and do not injure yourself. I know 800 sounds easy but I also would like to know how you intend to get there in a year? Best of luck in the comp mate! John

----------


## OnTheSauce

> That was made to look very easy, slow down a little and do not injure yourself. I know 800 sounds easy but I also would like to know how you intend to get there in a year? Best of luck in the comp mate! John


Eat and lift heavy. Speed is good, you know this. Gotta be explosive

----------


## pleaselaborate

Beast, nice lift.

----------

